# Crystal River kid fishing?



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Gentlemen,

I find myself in CR this morning with 4 kids from 4 to 10 who are sunburned and scalloped out.

Any advice on where/how to bend rods fast and often? Doesn’t much matter what on—snapper, sheeps, mackerel trout. Main priority would be fast action and low skill requirement.

In a 23’ bay boat.

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If you go beyond the third set of spoil bars out from Fort Island, you get into 10-15 feet of water with a grass bottom. It's Spanish and ladyfish central this time of year. If you can get something near the bottom out there, there will be some scattered trout down there looking for cool water.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool, thanks. So basically straight out between the markers until we hit 10+ feet?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Pretty much, yeah. Just make sure you stay alert because the spoil bars can come up fast. You can be in 12 feet of water one minute and be in 4 inches over old oyster shell in 100 yards. Look for the deep flat south of the river channel almost directly out from the Fort Island park fishing pier.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Roger. We’ll give it a shot. Thanks again. Worth trying the docks in the river sheeps?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Roger. We’ll give it a shot. Thanks again. Worth trying the docks in the river sheeps?


I've honestly never tried any of the docks for Sheepies there. In cool weather they tail on the spoil bars but this is definitely not cool weather.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Mission accomplished: happy kids. Thanks again.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Awesome! Glad it worked out for you!


----------

